# GO GO LEWIS



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good drive from Lewis today just hope he can keep his head for the last races. Was exciting last 3 laps


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

That boys got some balls!. Fingers crossed for the last few races.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

so long as the stewards don't come up with a penalty that favours ferrari which is what usually happens

5 interesting races coming up


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Hamilton 3rd......

25 seconds penalty


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats a complete outrage, I guess Bernie is looking for some hollywood end to the Chapionship again!!!!

Charlie Whitting said Lewis did exactly the right thing, I do hope Mclaren appeal! :evil:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

NickP said:


> Hamilton 3rd......
> 
> 25 seconds penalty


rubbish.

how can you do that after ceremony and press conference?

if it happens, should be done before it and so others get the chance of podium etc.

although it was very exciting.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another bloody good exapmple of Ferrari International Assist.

Massa can get away with his pit lane incident without penalty. Lewis gets penalised for preventing an accident.

*STOP PRESS -

FIA BAN ALL OVERTAKING FOR 2009 - IT IS TOO DANGEROUS!!!*

F1 is a corrupt shambles :twisted:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

You just knew this would happen :x

what do mclaren have to do to beat ferrari :?:

nuke em :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

or provide some whips and women, and a redtop photographer :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

What a load of 8OLOLCKS ,, he let him repass :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

He crashed out anyway at a totally unrelated point, so how did it effect the podium??? Ridiculous! He let him pass then overtook again! Very good race ending though, made for good viewing!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm a Ferrari Fan through & through, but that penalty is rediculous,  even if Rikonen had finished 2nd. But as he had crashed out ,  even more rediculous. Hamilton finished 1st & deserves that win. 
H.


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Penalised for avoiding an accident during some rare hard racing. Kimi used areas outwith the track, to his advantage, on at least two occassions that I noticed.

Massa starts 2nd, slips to third, finishes behind Lewis and still wins. What a farce.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Absolutely ridiculous - you've really got to wonder who's paying the stewards wages haven't you :evil:

Don't remember the last time I was literally on the edge of my seat watching those last few laps....then the FIA have to go and ruin a well deserved win by pandering to the prancing horses yet again - complete farce :evil:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

At the time, I thought Lewis was being clever by just letting Raikonen edge back in front. However, in hindsight, this is not quite returning to the situation prior to the corner, which is what I thought the rules intend. Having said that, I can't see how the outcome would have been any different if he had. He could have given Raikonen a 20 cars' length head start and still come first in front of Massa. Raikonen is unbelievably hopeless in the wet.

In terms of the previous race, Massa should have been punished during the race. What ever the reason, he ended up side-by-side another car travelling up the pit lane. Whether an advantage was gained is irrelevant.

However much I like Ferrari and despise MacLaren and Ron Dennis, I don't understand how much clearer it needs to be that FIA and the stewards have their favourites in Ferrari.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

This was a shocking decision by the stewards, the last 2-3 laps of that race was fantastic entertainment - I've not seen anything like that for years in F1! When they got further round the lap to find Rosberg slithering all over the track, how they both managed to avoid him is beyond me! The drivers who popped in for intermediates flying back through the field on the last lap - amazing!!

Lewis did absolutely the right thing by letting Kimi back past him, and I do believe that the situation was at least back in Kimi's favour - Lewis was marginally ahead on the outside of the right-hand part of the chicane before Kimi forced him to take the evasive action, although Kimi lost rear traction accelerating away from the chicane Lewis was still going slower than him, behind him, over the start/finish line, then got him fair and square into Turn 1!

Lewis did the right thing after the chicane, what happened at Turn 1 was a totally separate event to me.

I only hope that McLaren do appeal, and that common sense prevails. Lewis was punished for taking Kimi out in the pit lane in Canada, and rightly so, on this occasion Lewis did nothing wrong at all, Kimi forced him to cut the chicane, Kimi took himself off and out of the race. Massa was nowhere, he was never going to influence the top 2 finishers.

The stewards have got it so very wrong here.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

WHAT A COMPLETE DOGS ARSE!!!!.
Lewis did nothing wrong except avoid a collision. I hope he wins the last 5 races and does it with style.
I bet these stewards have never raced in their lives let alone sat in an F1 car. They are all F**k Wits.
[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Can we put this in the flame room, so I can really say what I would like to?

What a farce. [smiley=argue.gif]

It's becoming more and more difficult for the stewards to hide their obvious and shameless preference for Ferrari.

I cannot see how Hamilton can be deemed to have gained any advantage over Raikkonen seeing as how the dopey t**t fell off the road a couple of miles later without any outside intervention.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

If it had been a Scarlet car that had taken the 'short cut' we'd have never heard a word about it.... :x


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

As was mentioned earlier in this thread, it was the best overtaking manoever all season and probably for many seasons previous, all the way back to the Hakkinen vs Schumachar overtake at Spa when one went either side of a poor back marker.

Its such a shame that controversy comes back to haunt F1, what with all the spying rows last season, and even going back to the problems at the USA Grand Prix a number of years ago when the teams using Michelin tyres pulled out. F1 just keeps shooting itself in the foot.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I can't make up my mind if this is a Mclaren thing or a Lewis thing but something is amiss here. It is almost becoming an embaresment now for those that must be obeyed.

What will they think of next to stop Mclaren/Lewis winning? No doubt we shall find out soon enough. Cocks!

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Maybe the championship will be decided in a nail-biting enthralling end of season duel between the two Titans at the last race. Should be good for the sponsors and there TV viewing numbers. Well less one. It's a farce.

But it is not Kimi's fault nor Massa's. Bernie, you short-arsed twat.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As Nikki Lauda said on 5 live its a sad day for F1 and the ruling is a disgrace to the sport. Say no more


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I wonder, if you'd had a bet on Hamilton winning, and cashed it in the second he finished, would the bookies have a come back?! :lol: :lol: The stewards are literally rewriting history!

This is the perfect use of the phrase "Is it 'cos I is black?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How to do it in a Ferrari


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Fabulous last few laps, F1 at its best....

But after, <holds head in hands>

The shot we didn't see in the ITV footage.... the stewards private car park....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..









:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Just to make sure, I watched the footage frame by frame for the last 2 days. 
3 things: 
1) Yes Lewis could have gone behind Kimi on the chicane when Kimi closed the door, but it was too late at this point. He had no room. If he had tried to follow behind him in the middle of the chicane he would have ended up on the red and white kerb or the grass, damaging the car. 
2) On the next corner where Lewis overtook Kimi, Kimi clearly leaves the door open. Even I would overtake him at that point with such a huge gap.
3) As for the momentum advantage, Kimi uses the outside run off area on the next corner to gain momentum and reached Lewis at a far greater speed because of that. Unfortunately for him Lewis had closed the door.

THIS IS RACING, WE ARE NOT ON A PLAYGROUND, GO KARTING


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

f1 is getting beyond a joke, the stewards a totaly biased ferrari's way and have been for some time, i just hope lewis stiffs them totally on there home terf, come on lewis1! :evil:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

1 fact proves Hamilton did the right thing (to avois punishment within the rules). Kimi crossed the finsih line before Hamilton and some 6kmph faster than Hamilton (proved as the Stewards looked at both cars telemitry). :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great "letter" From a guy on the SELOC Lotus site

My letter to the FIA...........

Dear Mr Mosley

I am a competitor in the LoTRDC Elise Trophy series but am unfortunately not very good.

However, I do believe that I have a greater affinity to Ferrari than most of my fellow competitors so wonder if you could arrange for my results to be improved.

Examples of my affinity include:-

• I have a full set of Ferrari model cars as recently given away in the Shell promotion. Unfortunately one has been slightly eaten by my dog but she was beaten for this heinous act.
• I cooked a risotto for dinner last night.
• I went to Italy for my holidays this year.
• I have been to the opera - once.
• I have a Ferrari poster somewhere in my house
• As implied above, I do use Shell petrol in my car.
• I am considering 'Italianising' my name to Paulo

I am particularly keen for you to investigate the following events:-

Round 1 - Brands Indy Circuit

I was fortunate to come 2nd during the race here - the winner, a chap called Paul Quinn, clearly hasn't any Ferrari affinity & indeed cites a certain Emerson Fittipaldi amongst his racing heroes (who obviously has never raced for the great Scuderia) & has ran a classic Lotus F1 car - even his trailer has 'Copersucar; sponsorship on the side.

I feel confident that you can exclude him from this event & make me the winner.

Round 2 - Donington Park

The weather for this round was appalling - certainly no conditions for a sun-loving tifosi like myself. However, at one stage in the race, I did find myself in the lead but managed to bin it after about 3 or 4 laps - as the mighty Massa demonstrated at Silverstone on more than one occasion, this is easily done. I would therefore be grateful if you could ensure the race result stands at the end of lap 3 - & disqualify everybody else just in case I wasn't leading at the time.

Round 3 - Brands GP

Somehow, I managed a 2nd & 3rd on this weekend but feel that two wins would be more appropriate.

The first race was won by Mick Edwards. His name lacks any Romanian influence & this alone should be enough to exclude him - however I am fairly sure that he uses BP fuel too - so this should secure his expulsion.

This leaves Hans Baumhardt, who came second, & clearly, with that name, he is of German origin & therefore a supporter of the Mercedes mark - as you have ably demonstrated on several occasions recently, anybody with any association with this manufacturer must be penalised. Furthermore, I clearly recall that he mouthed the words 'Ferrari are shit' as he overtook me out of Clearways & the effect of this rendered me helpless in my pursuit of him.

Again, the afore-mentioned Paul Quinn won the second race so obviously you need to exclude him, moving me up to first again.

In General

There have been several other meetings since R3 where I have further information for you (such as the occasion at Oulton Park where a certain James Knight (amongst others) beat me - he had just bought an Audi R8 clearly demonstrating a passion for items of a Germanic nature when he clearly could have afforded to buy a red car with a prancing horse on it - certain expulsion for sure) which should move me up the rankings but if you could let me know about the above first I would be grateful.

Best regards

Paulo Harding

:lol: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

There's some excellent footage here:- http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6ovii ... kimi_sport


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> There's some excellent footage here:- http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6ovii ... kimi_sport


Great find Ian - Really shows how far past him he was when Kimi pushed him over :? and how quick their reactions are 

After lewis comes back on the track you can see him looking over to make sure Kimi has passed him before he makes a move - what the hell were the (bar)stewards watching? :evil:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Didn't see it but just watched the link, Is the incident the first bit of the clip?

If so that is a joke.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> Didn't see it but just watched the link, Is the incident the first bit of the clip?
> 
> If so that is a joke.


Yep - that's the one.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Great footage

Were they both on the same track?  

Because Lewis seems to be in a completely different race than Kimi.......


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

That video shows how fast Lewis reeled Kimi in on that last lap then went past him to be pushed wide over the chicane then to let him back through.

I watched the radc and Kimi weaved quite violently to try to prevent Lwesi from passing him into the first corner.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Forecast is rain for this Sunday's Monza race could be good for Lewis


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

My Mark Hughes of the ITV-F1 team:

There's only big story after the Belgian Grand Prix - and sadly it's not the incredibly dramatic race with its sensational climax, but the stewards' decision to strip Lewis Hamilton of victory and the controversy it has provoked.

In his latest feature for itv.com/f1, Mark Hughes addresses the question of whether Hamilton gained an unfair advantage with a detailed analysis of the incident at the Bus Stop chicane; and then considers the repercussions for Formula 1's credibility given the highly charged political backdrop to the decision.

The sporting question

Lewis Hamilton was pushed out across the Spa chicane escape road by Kimi Raikkonen, rejoined ahead, backed off to allow Kimi to repass as required by the rules, went round the back of him and overtook him again. It seemed very clear-cut.

But if you were a lawyer tasked with pushing Ferrari's case, looking for any bit of legal daylight in which to create doubt, you would question whether Lewis would have been close enough to do that move if he'd not missed the chicane, regardless of the reason why he missed it.

It's actually a 'what if' question to which there can be no answer.

To compare the two scenarios - what happened, with what would have happened had Hamilton not missed the chicane - is impossible.

At this stage of the race the McLaren had vastly more grip than the Ferrari because of the way the red car loses dry tyre temperature far more quickly and totally than the McLaren in wet conditions.

So, had Lewis tucked in behind the Ferrari through the chicane, he'd have accelerated out of there far faster because of his vastly superior traction.

He would have crossed the start/finish line going faster than the Ferrari and therefore have been perfectly placed to have made full use of his vastly superior braking grip to make an outbraking move into La Source.

As it was, he crossed the start/finish line alongside the Ferrari but travelling 6km/h slower, as he was in the process of allowing Kimi by.

Which of those two scenarios would have made for a more advantageous situation for Lewis - alongside but going slower or partly behind but going faster - is impossible to judge.

Exactly how much more tyre grip did he have? Which way would it have led Kimi to move? Impossible to determine.

Which leaves us with the question: If it's impossible to judge (which it was) then why the hell make a judgement?

The political question

Regardless of what the reasoning was as to why the stewards tasked themselves with trying to judge an impossible question, getting involved was always going to result in a widespread perception of championship manipulation - which is disastrous for the credibility of the sport.

This was not an argument over seventh place between a Renault and a Toyota, but a magnificent sporting scrap between two of the three contenders for the world championship.

It was a stunningly tense and exciting duel between two of the best drivers in the world in the two best cars, fighting out the destiny of a race - and possibly a world title - into the last couple of laps on perhaps the sport's greatest circuit.

As an advertisement for F1 - after the tainted 2007 season, after the deadly dull Valencia race just two weeks ago - it came at a perfect moment too.

Those last three laps were among the greatest sporting moments in the sport's history.

And with a quick bit of bureaucratic interference, all that goodwill was wiped away, turned instead into ridicule and distrust from the public.

At best it has made F1 look stupid. At worst it has triggered suspicion in some, deepened it in others.

Two weeks earlier Ferrari's Felipe Massa, the third title contender, was released in the pit lane in what was adjudged to be a dangerous manner.

Personally I was relieved when he was not given a drive-through penalty, because that would have been interfering with the outcome of the world championship at a crucial stage over an arcane point of interpretation.

Yes, the decision played into the hands of those who believe there is Ferrari favouritism.

But to have interfered in the outcome of a crucial race just to prove that suspicion unfounded would have been wrong.

Given that backdrop, the Spa incident absolutely invited the race stewards not to get involved when the tables were turned.

And they failed to take that opportunity, thereby fuelling the perception - accurate or not - of the championship being rigged in Ferrari's favour.

At best, it was an incredibly stupid time to come down in favour of one title contender over another.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

yes and given all the above one of the stewards was kenyan and could speak no english so how could he be totally impartial and understand the technical detail being discussed and how could lewis be sure he did understand.

no one believes the decision was fair, though I have seen no comments from bernie has anyone else ?

he is not normally slow in voicing his opinion, lets hope martin b speaks with him on the grid on sunday at monza and asks the burning question about the decision and its fairness.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Most of the f1 drivers subsequently interviewed, agree that Lewis did get some advantage (if he had followed Kimi through the chicane Lewis would not have been close enough to have passed Kimi on the short staright that followed) but that his penalty was too harsh.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If they win the next race maclaren (I hope they do) should refuse to go up for the trophy as a statement of disgust.

or even better - accept them and then go and put them in the ferrari garage pit lane and walk off.

What a joke!

Poor lewis- his life has worked up to doing F1 racing and then F1 kicks him in the slats! he must be so dissapointed in it all.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

pas_55 said:


> Forecast is rain for this Sunday's Monza race could be good for Lewis


want to rethink that one :!:

what went wrong, lets hope its not a repeat of the end of last season


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

ITV interviewed a few people asking if they thought last weeks decision was good and they all said it was. But they weren't asked *why *they thought it was fair. I really want to know!!!

I get the impression everyone has been told to go with the flow to avoid it embarassing the sport even further. Either that or everyone outside of the UK has it in for Lewis.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

They also mentioned that the rule was that even if you give the place back, you shouldn't make a move to overtake until after the next corner. Amazing how no-one but the FIA and stewards seemed to know of the small print on this rule :?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> They also mentioned that the rule was that even if you give the place back, you shouldn't make a move to overtake until after the next corner. Amazing how no-one but the FIA and stewards seemed to know of the small print on this rule :?


Thats the point, there is no fine print, its just an unwritten rule - how can you be accused of breaking an "unwritten" rule? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

